# Tesla Ad Ideas



## $ Trillion Musk

Tesla might need to advertise soon, not with the purpose of generating sales but to spread the positive message of a sun powered Earth. Please feel free to post your ideas here. and maybe someday they could help out Tesla!

My idea for a Tesla commercial...

It’s the year 2025. Somewhere in suburbia USA, a family from out of state arrives at a friend’s home using a Tesla Model S Robotaxi.

The homeowners go outside to greet their guests as they help unload their things. The two dads go into conversation about the Robotaxi experience. 

Visiting dad raves about using the service for the first time, thanks homeowner dad for suggesting him to use it, and that he wishes that they had it where they live.

Homeowner dad confesses to visiting dad, “Actually, the taxi that just picked you up is ours. We sent it to the airport to get you guys.”

“That’s amazing! How long have you had the car?” asks visiting dad.

“Since 2016. We actually just bought another one this year. Want to see it?” Homeowner dad proceeds to open the garage door with a push of a remote.

Just before we see what’s in the garage, the camera lifts away to view the home’s solar roof, then zooms further out to see a whole neighborhood full of solar roofs and autonomous Robotaxis driving around the streets. The Tesla logo fades in with a slogan underneath: “Our future is bright.”


----------



## Ed Woodrick

My guess is that if Tesla starts to advertise, that it may be 2025 when they do. There is way too much word of mouth occurring now. With a record quarter expected, it's definitely not going to be this year.

And they get a lot of free advertising already, every story, good or bad is an advertisement. If they get FSD close to fully working, well, advertising wouldn't be an issue.


----------



## MarkB

$ Trillion Musk said:


> Tesla might need to advertise soon, not with the purpose of generating sales but to spread the positive message of a sun powered Earth. Please feel free to post your ideas here. and maybe someday they could help out Tesla!
> 
> My idea for a Tesla commercial...
> 
> It's the year 2025. Somewhere in suburbia USA, a family from out of state arrives at a friend's home using a Tesla Model S Robotaxi.


*IF* Tesla advertises, it needs to be what's available NOW -- not something that coming. Needs to counter some of the FUD that's in the media, and dispel some of the main reasons why folks are still buying ice vehicles instead of EV's.


----------



## Ed Woodrick

MarkB said:


> *IF* Tesla advertises, it needs to be what's available NOW -- not something that coming. Needs to counter some of the FUD that's in the media, and dispel some of the main reasons why folks are still buying ice vehicles instead of EV's.


Dispelling myths is something a company should really never do. when you attempt to do it, you tend to be admitting that the myth exists. And many of the myths that exist, exist because there is reality in them. The reality needs to be remediated as opposed to ignored. It's word of mouth by which myths spread and its word of mouth how to fix them.

Do you still have an ICE? Why I've got two EVs and am completely ICE and have made some significantly long (500+mi) trips with no issues. Just made a 200 out and back trip and did not have to stop for refueling, there aren't that many ICEs that can do that. I refueled at my destinations. That's an example of a trip taking LESS TIME than an ICE.

In 24,000 miles, I've probably spent about 5 hours refueling, can an ICE say that? Most spend 10 minutes every week.

It's up to the early adopters not to preach the gospel, but demonstrate a happier existence. People think that getting an EV will make their life worse. It's made mine easier.


----------



## $ Trillion Musk

MarkB said:


> *IF* Tesla advertises, it needs to be what's available NOW -- not something that coming. Needs to counter some of the FUD that's in the media, and dispel some of the main reasons why folks are still buying ice vehicles instead of EV's.


This is exactly why Tesla may need to advertise: to change the narrative and dispel negativity towards the company.

Might not be necessary in the long run but still would be fun to think of ideas...


----------



## NR4P

Ed Woodrick said:


> Dispelling myths is something a company should really never do. when you attempt to do it, you tend to be admitting that the myth exists. And many of the myths that exist, exist because there is reality in them. The reality needs to be remediated as opposed to ignored. It's word of mouth by which myths spread and its word of mouth how to fix them.
> 
> Do you still have an ICE? Why I've got two EVs and am completely ICE and have made some significantly long (500+mi) trips with no issues. *Just made a 200 out and back trip and did not have to stop for refueling, there aren't that many ICEs that can do that. I refueled at my destinations. That's an example of a trip taking LESS TIME than an ICE.*
> 
> In 24,000 miles, I've probably spent about 5 hours refueling, can an ICE say that? Most spend 10 minutes every week.
> 
> It's up to the early adopters not to preach the gospel, but demonstrate a happier existence. People think that getting an EV will make their life worse. It's made mine easier.


Let me say this up front, I am a big fan of Tesla and thrilled with my LR RWD M3. Just did a 1000 RT.
But cannot agree with your statement.
I suspect most ICE cars can go 200 miles RT on full tank of gas.
ICE wins here in terms of time.
Driving at super highway speeds, the M3 can't make 310-325 miles.
It's about 250 miles when running 300kwh +.
At SuperChargers, I found myself waiting long times for SuperCharging. 30% to 90% is about 30 mins. Sometimes 40 mins.
ICE= 5-10 mins.

My SUV Hybrid at Super Hwy speeds gets 25-26 MPG. 17 gallon tank.
That's over 400 miles.

So have to charge my EV by 250 miles on the trip but ICE vehicle gets about 400 miles (mid size SUV Hybrid).
Factoring in time to charge vs time to fill, the only benefit of ICE shorter time on long trips.
And yes, there is the inevitable pee pee stop. But on 3 occasions for the RT, we found ourselves sitting for long times after the rest room. Waiting for 90% SOC.

Economical wins to Tesla. By paying for SC, My cost vs ICE was half, but time was 30 mins to 1 hour longer each way for the 500 mile outbound or return.

In the long run, I never have to go to local station to fill up my EV. Tesla wins here! Agree here

I think we have to open that EV doesn't win with time to destination on the long trips of more than 300 miles at super highway speeds.


----------



## AutopilotFan

I just caught up on the current season of _A Handmaid's Tale_. Commander Lawrence appears to be driving a Model X. (Which I first recognized by the white bucket seats, and later by the dashboard followed shortly by the wing doors.)

Does this count as advertising?


----------



## garsh

AutopilotFan said:


> I just caught up on the current season of _A Handmaid's Tale_. Commander Lawrence appears to be driving a Model X. (Which I first recognized by the white bucket seats, and later by the dashboard followed shortly by the wing doors.)
> 
> Does this count as advertising?


If Tesla paid the show to include the car, it does.

Other car companies have done exactly that (such as Lexus in the Black Panther movie). Tesla is not doing so at this time.


----------



## HCD3

Ed Woodrick said:


> My guess is that if Tesla starts to advertise, that it may be 2025 when they do. There is way too much word of mouth occurring now. With a record quarter expected, it's definitely not going to be this year.
> 
> And they get a lot of free advertising already, every story, good or bad is an advertisement. If they get FSD close to fully working, well, advertising wouldn't be an issue.


I advocate for some anti FUD advertising. I'm very impatient to see the FUDsters eat crow.


----------



## garsh

NR4P said:


> I think we have to open that EV doesn't win with time to destination on the long trips of more than 300 miles at super highway speeds.


Absolutely.

For anybody who spends a large fraction of their time driving long road trips, it may not make sense yet to purchase an EV. But Tesla isn't sitting still. Most V2 stations now support 140kW charging, shortening supercharging times further. V3 is going to really close the gap - charging a Model 3 at 250kW is going to be pretty amazing. Supercharging times are going to end up being "close enough" to gasoline refill times at that point.


> But on 3 occasions for the RT, we found ourselves sitting for long times after the rest room. Waiting for 90% SOC.


Supercharging does require a different mindset. You generally should only be charging as far past 50% as needed to reach the next supercharging station. Charging speeds start dropping after that point. Waiting until 90% is waiting too long. Now, maybe you were on a route that required charging that high to reach the next station - the network does have several gaps. But if you can keep your charging down to 60-70%, and run the car down to single-digit percentages by the time you arrive at the next station, then charging is going to be much faster.


----------



## NR4P

garsh said:


> Absolutely.
> 
> For anybody who spends a large fraction of their time driving long road trips, it may not make sense yet to purchase an EV. But Tesla isn't sitting still. Most V2 stations now support 140kW charging, shortening supercharging times further. V3 is going to really close the gap - charging a Model 3 at 250kW is going to be pretty amazing. Supercharging times are going to end up being "close enough" to gasoline refill times at that point.
> 
> Supercharging does require a different mindset. You generally should only be charging as far past 50% as needed to reach the next supercharging station. Charging speeds start dropping after that point. Waiting until 90% is waiting too long. Now, maybe you were on a route that required charging that high to reach the next station - the network does have several gaps. But if you can keep your charging down to 60-70%, and run the car down to single-digit percentages by the time you arrive at the next station, then charging is going to be much faster.


In my area some SuperChargers are 40-70 miles apart. So stopping at the next one isn't worthwhile. Normally we would stop about every 2 hours. At 75mph with AC on that uses alot of juice so charge times are long even at V2 SuperChargers. Still a minimum of 30 mins time.


----------



## $ Trillion Musk

Tweet a Tesla Truck video on a channel with 71.5 million followers. How's that for an ad idea?


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1141056213070864390


----------



## $ Trillion Musk

Tesla should advertise to battle the FUD narrative. This video explains it well. Just don't pay CNBC.


----------



## Madmolecule

They should compare the tools, parts and diagnostic equipment to maintain an ice car vs. a Tesla. Lug wrench, jack, screwdriver, bottle opener. Finally I have a reason to epoxy the garage, since we’re not oozing oil.


----------



## NR4P

$ Trillion Musk said:


> Tesla should advertise to battle the FUD narrative. This video explains it well. Just don't pay CNBC.


Can't count on a 12 minute video to communicate something. We are a society of 6 seconds attention span. Really. Its known in advertising that emails are opened for about 6 seconds, and read more on a phone vs PC or tablet.

I do agree advertising is needed to create demand, but that long video is not the answer.


----------



## $ Trillion Musk

NR4P said:


> I do agree advertising is needed to create demand, but that long video is not the answer.


Tesla has no demand problem. As of today, they can't supply cars fast enough to meet the demand. Therefore, advertising to generate more demand is the last thing Tesla needs.

What the video suggests, however, is the option to use advertising as a way to effectively battle the negative FUD attacks on the company, since FUD can cause slowdowns or even bankruptcy for Tesla.

Plus too much misinformation about EVs in general is hurting Tesla's mission to accelerate the advent of sustainable energy and transportation, as lots of intelligent investors/potential buyers out there are being swayed by smear campaigns with nothing large-scale to contradict them.

Furthermore, there's so much hatred for Tesla out there that not-so-intelligent folks are purposely vandalizing Teslas, and even harassing Tesla drivers on the road in serious life threatening manner... Tesla could use some love!


----------



## garsh

$ Trillion Musk said:


> What the video suggests, however, is the option to use advertising as a way to effectively battle the negative FUD attacks on the company, since FUD can cause slowdowns or even bankruptcy for Tesla.


As long as Tesla is able to sell every car produced, then they'll stay solvent. So as long as there is sufficient demand for their vehicles, I still don't see a need for them to take part in traditional advertising.

Musk's tweeting and the occasional events where he speaks seems to be enough advertising to keep spreading the message. And it's much, much more cost-effective than a traditional advertising slot.


----------



## MelindaV

garsh said:


> Musk's tweeting and the occasional events where he speaks seems to be enough advertising to keep spreading the message. And it's much, much more cost-effective than a traditional advertising slot.


I'd tend to agree. When I meet up with a friend of family I've not seen recently, they almost all bring up whatever the latest news is out of Tesla. Sometimes it is whatever the latest FUD is, but often it is some of the advancements we all are excited about too.
On the flip-side though, one co-worker I have, who I think of as a very intelligent well rounded guy, has a brother that previously worked for NASA and now a private rocket company, that is not SpaceX. He constantly is of the opinion anything Elon Musk touches is reckless and without the proper safety precautions and testing. (seems to the inside rocket scientist crowd, no matter the advancements SpaceX (Elon Musk) has made, they were at too great a cost to safety; therefore all related to him is looked at negatively. So a totally different spin than the typical TeslaFUD, but still very negatively impacts the impression of Tesla. Especially when you hear of a Tesla 'beta' feature has a driver do something dumb.


----------



## NR4P

If you believe Tesla doesn't have a demand problem then why should Tesla spend any money to counter FUD? Beyond tweets. 

All that would do financially is raise Operating Costs, lowering profits. Reducing cash to invest on better vehicles.


----------



## $ Trillion Musk

Tesla can make a few promo/documentary videos on YouTube and/or hire another Blankenship type of spokesperson that would be focused on public relations. 

With internet and social media, there has to be a smart advertising solution without having to spend millions. Already the new Twitter Tweeter is making a positive impact on the company.

Bottom line is that the truth about Tesla needs to be magnified and requires a megaphone... could use more excitement to create positive perception. Musk’s way is too low key to battle the loud FUDsters.


----------



## garsh

$ Trillion Musk said:


> Tesla can make a few promo/documentary videos on YouTube


They have.
And many Tesla fans have also created great videos about YouTube, both promotional-style and documentaries. And there are an incredible number of YouTube channels created by various people that talk almost exclusively about Tesla.

Do you not know about these? Would you like me to link you to some examples?


> With internet and social media, there has to be a smart advertising solution without having to spend millions. Already the new Twitter Tweeter is making a positive impact on the company.


And Musk himself Tweets like crazy.
And there are several popular Twitter accounts that post almost exclusively about Tesla.


> Bottom line is that the truth about Tesla needs to be magnified and requires a megaphone... could use more excitement to create positive perception. Musk's way is too low key to battle the loud FUDsters.


The only thing that can be called "low-key" about Tesla's approach is the amount of money they spend on traditional advertising, like TV, radio, and magazines - namely, $0.

But Tesla and third-party supporters have the rest of it covered. That might miss a lot of the over-60 crowd, but it doesn't matter. The kids who will become auto buyers in the next 5-10 years are getting the message. All Tesla needs to do is keep making great cars and stay in business. Eventually, the shorts will give up and cut their losses, and this constant stream of FUD will subside.


----------



## Mr24hrman

Here’s your commercial since we really do have short attention spans. Lol 

Two guys or gals, different homes one owns a Tesla the other an ICE 
They both say “Dang I forgot to fuel up for our trip early tomorrow, honey I will be back in a bit.
ICE owner puts on coat and/or boots over PJ’s and heads out in the pouring rain or snow to go to gas station. As he/she is getting into his/her car they look over at the neighbor’s plugged in Tesla, get distracted and drops their keys by accident. 
Cut to Tesla owner who simply opens app presses start charging and heads back to bed or couch or den etc. 
THE END.
Or cut to Tesla owner looking out the window and spouse says “Hey what are you doing? I am waiting for you.” Tesla owner replies “Sorry got distracted Bob/Betty is outside messing around with their car in this weather for some reason.” Tesla owner then simply opens app presses start charging and heads back to bed or couch or den etc. Spouse says “Next time schedule it to start charging so you won’t forget” 
Tesla owner laughs. 
THE END.

Thank you very much I will be here all week 😜


----------



## $ Trillion Musk

Here's an ad that's worth spreading:


----------

